# why do you need primary and secondary winches



## sailingguy123

I have been looking at different boats and noticed some boats have four winches and some have six. The four-winch setup usually has two on the coach and two mid cockpit. The six winch setup adds one winch on either side of the wheel. Can someone please explain to me what each configuration is used for? I may be ordering a Grand Soleil 37 and this option is offered. Are the extra winches by the wheel used to trim the main when the traveler is mounted behind the wheel?

Thanks,
Sailingguy123


----------



## Giulietta

sailingguy

I replied and explained that to you a while ago...go back and look at your threads


----------



## Giulietta

go here

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/learn...m-winch-traveler-position-single-handing.html

If you order the Admirals type main sheet, its a continuous loop like the one on the drawing I made a while ago, then you need 6 winches.

If you order the main with purchase type boom control you only get 4 whinches.


----------



## Giulietta

Here's a drawing

On the left my system 6 winches..very good..very good...

On right purchase boom control...










Mine is 6 whinch closed main loop arrgment.

See the photos and follow the lines...























































By the way..the GS does not come with these nice blocks ehehehehe


----------



## sailingdog

LOL... I only have four winches on my boat... but two are mast-mounted for the halyards... and the other two are for genny sheets... The main sheet is a six-to-one block-and-tackle.

Giu— Which line breaks the boom???


----------



## Giulietta

I edited and posted photos..follow the lines.

SD...the line that breaks the boom is one that sails a lot!!!!


----------



## T37Chef

Them some nice pics Giu...but you confused the hell out of me


----------



## sailingdog

Giu-

Pretty boat... but who is the funny looking guy in the hat and shades....


----------



## sailingguy123

Is admirals type main sheet an option on GS 37?


----------



## sailingguy123

Thanks for all the pictures Giulietta. Your boat is very nice. How long is it?


----------



## sailingdog

SG123-

42' of custom Portagee speed boat...  Works better with a boom...but a new one is on it's way.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Very good looking boat... I'm assuming it's the gs37 from the thread?


----------



## sailingdog

Ummm, Pluscard, the portagee is gonna be hunting you down if he hears you called his boat a GS37...  His is a custom 42' racer/cruiser... very custom... and he's very, very proud of her...


----------



## Giulietta

pluscard said:


> Very good looking boat... I'm assuming it's the gs37 from the thread?


Dear Minuscard.....I don't know..where have you been??? Moon???

I have been called stupid, idiot, foreigner, dumb ass, chicken ****, I have received all kinds of verbal diahorrea since I decided to post here...have been accused of things I didn't even said...been photoshoped (by bad people with no taste, and terrible art skills)...accused of many things...*BUT THIS, DEAR SIR...*

*I WILL NOT TOLERATE*...you are obviously very rude and "nautically Un-educated"...*GO BACK TO JAIL WITH OUT COLLECTING​*
Grand Soleil is a nice boat...yes it is...but *NOT THAT NICE*!!!!

I demand a public appology...you rude un-educated thing...  

This is a GS37.....AND THIS IS MY BOAT:

How she was built
The Blog Cam made with the magazine articles
Photos sailing
The hull

do you see a difference???? ehehehehe I do...at least 2000lb less weight on mine!!


----------



## camaraderie

Minuscard...now you've gone and done it. Caution is advised when you are out in public...here is a picture of Giu so you can recognize him if you see him coming your way! (G)


----------



## sailingdog

Pluscard-

I tried to warn you...but now you've gone and set the resident Portagee on warpath... oh well, it was nice knowing you...


----------



## Giulietta

Cam...that is Sailaway21....let me find the post where I showed that...a few minutes.....

By the way Mr. Minus....

This is me "au Naturel"










And in my working outfit....










And in my Sailnet poster outfit










And me sailing in a windy day.....










My real real bad weather helmet










Me in Denver with Charlie...










my racing helmet for boom destruction










This is CAM










after surgery above

and bellow, before surgery....










This is Ian










And SD...










And CD










And ZZ buddy










And my Friend Sailortjk1










My Mom....










my aunt Jamila










my younger sister










My family Portrait



















my older sister....










AND THIS IS A FAT ASS THAT GAVE ME A BAD REP!!!










SO WATCH OUT::::::::


----------



## sailingdog

Great... one guy insults your boat, and you use it as an excuse to unleash weapons of photoshop construction indiscriminately...


----------



## sailortjk1

Pluscard,
make sure you send a photo of yourself to G so that he might add you to the photoshop abused.

Sailing guy,
are you sure the GS37 is a good match for you?
make sure your needs fit the boats needs.


----------



## camaraderie

Giu...the family pictures thread is on a different forum! (G) 
...I knew I was in trouble...but the guy looked so much like you I couldn't resist!! (G)


----------



## Giulietta

sailingdog said:


> Great... one guy insults your boat, and you use it as an excuse to unleash weapons of photoshop construction indiscriminately...


ahahahahahahahah

SD that was very funny....weapons of photoshop construction ...   
Now when is Hans Blixx and Colin Powel coming over to my house to do a search???


----------



## sailingdog

You're bad, but you're not an axis of evil yet... although werebeagle did say that your body odor should qualify as a chemical weapon...


----------



## chris_gee

Gui, the photos of you and your boat are ok, but we could we please see more of your wife?


----------



## Giulietta

chris_gee said:


> but we could we please see more of your wife?


OK...since you asked here is a photo of my wife

*.......with her personall message to you.....*


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Giulietta,

Please accept my public apology. Shows what happens when you jump into the middle of a thread.

Your's may be the most handsome boat I've ever seen. You are justified in gloating over it.

Again, my apologies,

Plus


----------



## sailingdog

Good...now maybe Giu will withdraw his weapons of Photoshop construction... and we can continue this discussion without those monstrosities looking out at us.


----------



## Giulietta

pluscard said:


> Your's may be the most handsome boat I've ever seen


Ahhhh...now you're talking....I accept....

yes yes yes....she is a good looking boat.....I designed the cabin, cockpit, deck and interior...mainly I designed everything except the hull....a sexy hull too....  

So even if she was ugly, (which she is not)...to me its most beautifull in the world   
By the way, can you post a photo of yourself??


----------



## sailortjk1

plus card..........
Do not listen to this man. He is the evil Father of Luke Skywalker and any photo that he recieves from you will be used against you. You do not want to go there. Believe me when I say, this man is evil.


----------



## chris_gee

Dear Guilietta,
Thank you for the billet-doux, and the offer of your sister. I think she may be more at home in the US with the aunts.
I hope you did not think me unduly familiar in saying it would be nice to see more of you. I meant merely that we see Guilietta and Guilietta and more Guilietta but not Guilietta.
As it happens I am free to say this is a fine wine, or a fine boat or even a fine day. Alas you are not.
Should you ever feel that you come second to Guilietta, and your undoubted patience becomes strained, console yourself with the thought that one head can only break so many booms.


----------



## Giulietta

chris_gee said:


> Dear Guilietta,
> Thank you for the billet-doux, and the offer of your sister. I think she may be more at home in the US with the aunts.
> I hope you did not think me unduly familiar in saying it would be nice to see more of you. I meant merely that we see Guilietta and Guilietta and more Guilietta but not Guilietta.
> As it happens I am free to say this is a fine wine, or a fine boat or even a fine day. Alas you are not.
> Should you ever feel that you come second to Guilietta, and your undoubted patience becomes strained, console yourself with the thought that one head can only break so many booms.


Chris...

eheheheheh that was funny...I had to read it 3 or 4 times...but finally I got it...real funny...   

By the way...its g*I*ulietta, not g*U*ilietta..a lot call me now GUI, instead of GIU... 

and it sounds like "JULEEAHTAH", the lover of Romeo....(me)

And here she is with Luis. To me she's muuuuuch prettier than the boat....to me I said...


----------



## sailingdog

Giu-

I still have to wonder what she sees in you...  Beauty _(Giulietta)_ and the beast _(Alex)_..


----------



## Giulietta

sailingdog said:


> Giu-
> 
> I still have to wonder what she sees in you...  Beauty and the beast..


Why your calling my 100% European wife a Beast???  

Uhhhh she's gonna be mad....you're lucky she can't read   or else she would photoshop you....


----------



## chris_gee

Sorry Giulietta. I had seen the photo before so knew she was indeed lovely.


----------



## Cruisingdad

Pluscard,

I don't think Giu's boat is a GS. I have not read through this whole thread, but knowing Giu, he probably took it offensively. But don't worry, I have made the same mistake with his boat. For a long time, I thought it was a Dufour. However, after seeing the pics of it without a boom, I realize it is a trawler.

A trawler is nothing to be ashamed of. It works for some people. I decided to go the sailing route, personally.

No harm done Plus. Nice to have you around. Since you seem to be in the market, let me point you in the RIGHT direction: Yachts and boats for sale - Catalina Yachts. That is what real sailors use. I have even heard that the moderator of this site is selling his Tayana to get one of these. And just to make you feel at ease: OUR BOOMS DONT BEND!

Hope that helps.

- CD


----------



## sailingdog

CD- Looks a bit wide and long for a trawler... maybe it is a ....what's the word...starts with a "B" and ends with an "ARGE"...  

Your influence has obviously corrupted Cam... It would be a tragedy if he ended up getting a Catalina... what he really needs is a catamaran..


----------



## Cruisingdad

Yes, well, I am sure Broken-Boom will have some choice comments for me!!!


----------



## Giulietta

Cruisingdad said:


> I have even heard that the moderator of this site is selling his Tayana to get one of these. And just to make you feel at ease: OUR BOOMS DONT BEND!
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> - CD


Well how can something that you don't use get damaged???

That does not mean its good, just that it is not used!!!!  

Also, please....in one sentence the words Sailor and Catalina, don't go together 

Just kidding.... 

Now....for the first part of your post...PHOTOSHOP is coming.....


----------



## camaraderie

Actually cd...i'm planning on getting something more shoal draft! (G)


----------



## sailingdog

camaraderie said:


> Actually cd...i'm planning on getting something more shoal draft! (G)


As I was saying... what Cam needs is a catamaran...


----------



## Cruisingdad

Cam,

Just get a wing keel. Short of a Hobie Cat, resist the urge for more than one hull. A real man can do it with one hull..... (smile)...

- CD


----------



## bestfriend

Cruisingdad said:


> Cam,
> 
> Just get a wing keel. Short of a Hobie Cat, resist the urge for more than one hull. A real man can do it with one hull..... (smile)...
> 
> - CD


I can't believe that my brother and I used to sail right out of San Diego Bay on our Hobie Cat in 15+ knot winds. No life jackets, no nuthin' (especially brains). What a blast those things are though! We could launch it off the waves, get completely drenched and not have a care in the world. Now I would need a cooler with food, and ice maker, an EPIRB, flares, and a trail of bread crumbs.

I'm sorry, what was this thread about again?


----------



## bestfriend

pluscard said:


> Giulietta,
> 
> Please accept my public apology. Shows what happens when you jump into the middle of a thread.
> 
> Your's may be the most handsome boat I've ever seen. You are justified in gloating over it.
> 
> Again, my apologies,
> 
> Plus


OH NO, don't apologize to him. His head is big enough already! Soon he won't be able to fit it in his Darth Vadar helmet.


----------



## bestfriend

Giulietta said:


> And here she is with Luis. To me she's muuuuuch prettier than the boat....to me I said...


Both very beautiful, Giu.

But, I like mine better.


----------



## Giulietta

bestfriend said:


> OH NO, don't apologize to him. His head is big enough already! Soon he won't be able to fit it in his Darth Vadar helmet.


Pffff..... I'm ignoring you....   

And besides, the Vader helmet comes in many sizes...remember..its a product of the United States....


----------



## bestfriend

Ah, there you are, lurking about.


----------



## sailortjk1

Jesus Best Friend..........
I'll bet you'll never guess where my line of vision went to when I saw the pic.! Sorry man, You put it out there. I felt I had to look.
Seriously,
She is very beautiful, your a lucky man.

And by the way, I suggest you keep her away from the guy that was after g for the pics of the girls in Brazil. I'm sure he is out there lurking somewhere.


----------



## sailingdog

BF-

Giu will just have to get one of these.


----------



## bestfriend

Thanks for the heads up tjk, I tend not to think about people with bad intentions. It gets me in trouble sometimes, plus, the admiral would not be happy if she ended up on some "site". 

SD, that hilarious, I love Spaceballs!


----------



## Giulietta

Best I saw her...before she went away...let me tell you this..

either she is blind or your boat is really good...because there's no way that woman would choose you for your face ehehehehehe


----------



## Giulietta

SD...that post just landed you a few more photoshop humiliations


----------



## Cruisingdad

I guess I missed something here? One warning, Bestfriend:

DO NOT POST A PICTURE OF YOUR BOAT... ESPECIALLY IF IT IS A CATALINA!

The real Giulietta might see it, see al the comforts and accomodations a sailboat can offer, want to sell Broken-Mast (both the boat and the Captain)... then you will have an international incident.

Like I said, whatever you do, don't do this:










or don't do this...


----------



## bestfriend

Giulietta said:


> Best I saw her...before she went away...let me tell you this..
> 
> either she is blind or your boat is really good...because there's no way that woman would choose you for your face ehehehehehe


AHahahahahahahahah!

My boat has a very big keel.


----------



## Giulietta

*CD WINS PHOTOSHOP CONTEST!!!​*
Ahhh CD...the PHOTOSHOP on the first photo is *spectacular*...it almost looks like your boat is moving by the power of the wind....how did you do it??? what Photoshop version you have????

I must admit your photoshop skils are way better than mine....

*IT REALLY LOOKS LIKE YOUR BOAT IS SAILING!!!!!​*
BUT WAIT.....I SEE NO WAKE.......... ahhh I know...WAKE IS IN THE BOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bestfriend

He must have pumped all the water to the starboard tanks.


----------



## Giulietta

No...its the weight of all the stuff hangging from the balcony rails!!!

ehehehehehehe


----------



## sailingdog

Giulietta said:


> SD...that post just landed you a few more photoshop humiliations


Ummm... which comment was that... I'm trying to keep track of what gets me photoshopped and what you ignore, so I know what to post in the future...


----------



## Cruisingdad

Giu,

It was a very scary thing. I was at anchor and pulled these funny looking ropes and these big white things came out!!! Suddenly, the boat started moving forward. I was scared to death!! I immediately started the engine and threw it in reverse to hold my position. Luckily, the engine held. Disaster averted.

- CD


----------



## Giulietta

Cruisingdad said:


> Giu,
> 
> It was a very scary thing. I was at anchor and pulled these funny looking ropes and these big white things came out!!! Suddenly, the boat started moving forward. I was scared to death!! I immediately started the engine and threw it in reverse to hold my position. Luckily, the engine held. Disaster averted.
> 
> - CD


CD...I really love you man...you had me laugh more than when I heard Larry the cable guy and the turd stuck in his ass.....  

That was sooo funny...the white things......  

I was going to "attack" you...but you disarmed me....funny


----------



## Cruisingdad

Anything to make you laugh... you know that!


----------



## Giulietta

Cruisingdad said:


> The real Giulietta might see it, see al the comforts and accomodations a sailboat can offer, want to sell Broken-Mast (both the boat and the Captain)...


CD...the flesh Giulietta prefers this....  










and this....










a little of this....










some of this...










some of this...


----------



## Cruisingdad

I like the sunset picture the best. I bet that does not suprise you, huh?


----------

